# Recoverprogramm für Compact Flash



## black-dog (17. November 2004)

Hi

Wir waren gestern und vorgestern am Fotografieren. Als wir die Fotos auf mein PowerBook laden wollten, geschah ein Missgeschick. Alle Fotos des zweiten zu synchronisierenden Speichermodules wurden gelöscht. Ich nehme an, dass hat damit zu tun, dass wir die verbindung mit der Kamera (resp. der Speicherkarte) nicht ordnungsgemäss entfernt haben.

Folgende Facts:
- 2 x Nikon D70
- iPhoto auf PowerBook
- CompactFlash Card

Können die Daten gerettet werden? Wenn ja, Wie?

mfg
thomas


----------



## Joh (17. November 2004)

Probier mal dieses hier: Klick!


----------



## noizeemusic (9. Dezember 2004)

da du ein powerbook hast,

solltest du exif untrasher nehmen. link habe ich grad nicht, findest du aber im net.

funktioniert prima unter osx


----------

